# MES-DEA RM4 fluid heater



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have installed quite a few of those heaters. I like them a lot as an installer, as they are super easy to install, and look nice as well. They do a good job of heating the interior space, but the two main drawbacks to fluid heaters are that they don't get as hot, and that there is an inherent delay before they do get hot.

Connecting them electrically is easy, because no contactor for the high voltage is required. The high voltage side is connected through the main contactor (to switch it off when the car is off), and the 12V side only requires a ground for the heater and pump, and power for the heater and pump. Depending on the rating of your switch, you may or may not need a relay for the pump. I try to use the original A/C relay when possible, that way I can use the factory A/C button and relabel it for the heater. If not, I just use a lighted switch. 

One other thing about mounting fluid heaters - always pump into the heater core. If you mount the pump to suck out of the heater core, you will have a hard time removing air from the system. I use 50/50 premixed antifreeze in the fluid heater.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Many thanks!
How many dollars did you spend for a heater and where have you bought it? I asked directly to the manufactory in swiss, but have no response until now.
How many kilowatts have you chosen? 2,3 or 4?


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought it from Metric Mind. I paid anywhere from $600-$800. They issue price sheets periodically based on the value of the Euro. Right now, they are around $650.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I called Cebi/MES-DEA in germany and swiss to get one of these heaters directly (without the stour over USA).
That seems to be more difficult than I guessed.

I have to order for over Euro 1000 € (USD 1500$) to get a piece of this swiss engineering, so I will buy three of the heaters (~350€ /525$) and will sell two of them to someone who is interessted in.


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

brainzel said:


> I called Cebi/MES-DEA in germany and swiss to get one of these heaters directly (without the stour over USA).
> That seems to be more difficult than I guessed.
> 
> I have to order for over Euro 1000 € (USD 1500$) to get a piece of this swiss engineering, so I will buy three of the heaters (~350€ /525$) and will sell two of them to someone who is interessted in.


What voltage / power level are you going to get?
( or do we have choice of any of the models? )

I'm interested in getting one for the Supra - much easier than having
to get it from the USA

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I will place an order today.
The type of heater that I will use is a 70 to 250V version with 3000W.

There is also a version 200 to 450V (2kW,3kW or 4kW).
But if I should order you one of them, you must definitely take it 

I got a quotation yesterday. My favorite heater will cost 335,- Euro plus taxes, customs duty and shipping, so it will be more expensive that I thought. i think it will be 450,- Euro at least.

Here is some information abiut the RM4: LINK


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

brainzel said:


> I will place an order today.
> The type of heater that I will use is a 70 to 250V version with 3000W.
> 
> There is also a version 200 to 450V (2kW,3kW or 4kW).
> ...


Yikes! That's expensive, especially with the pound so low against euro...

I need to measure carefully the space I have for it in the engine bay before I decide, but I could use the same model you are using ( 70 to 250V, 3kW )

Thanks

Richard (electricmini)


----------

